# [ 2012 ] Purchase to Rent through Extra Holidays Program



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

Shawnee Village Sales Pitch Now includes:

1.  Desgination of personal "Member Services Representive.

2.  He showed me an impressivive book on how this position and him (he is one of two that were desginated) have early information and direct sales channels for rentals to conventions etc.  

3.  He gets a 10 percent rental, the Extra Holiday rental rate is 30 percent on all rental generated through him.

4.  This feature goes with the purchase of Club Wyndham Access Contract.

Ron Roberts, Member Services Representative, Shawanee Village, is my primarily rep and John Duke  is my second one for this new fee for service program.

If this program is real, this very may well be why some reports of not being able to get ARP availability for high demand weeks are happening.  The designated Member Services Representative program for Access Members may be getting them.  Extra Hoidays pays the Sales Representative 10 percent to get the High Demand Periods from Access Owners with their extensive ARP rights, could get rid of the good weeks through ARP to Extra Holidays, quick fast and in a hurry.  According to the Sales Rep, Shawnee Village is one of four Wyndham sales locations that have been designated by Wyndham to run this program.


----------



## scootr5 (Apr 25, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Shawnee Village Sales Pitch Now includes:
> 
> 1.  Desgination of personal "Member Services Representive.
> 
> ...



IIRC, that's a big and clear no-no in their code of conduct guide....


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> IIRC, that's a big and clear no-no in their code of conduct guide....



I had my doubts to.  However, their Quality Assurance guy, Carl, did confirm the program of the desginated Member Services Representative was real.

I guess I will be very disappointed to find out that this is not real.  I will contact corporate Wyndham and find out.

The thought just occurred to me that even if this is not sanctioned by Wyndham Vacation Resorts, that would not stop Extra Holidays from paying the sales representative 10 percent of the rental he gets for the program, if they have a proceedure to split commissions between their agent and the sales agent that gets access to the desired timeshare week.

If true, this service could make the sales rep one heck of a lot of money.

Just got off the phone with Extra Holidays, there is a fee spliting arrangement of some sort with Travel Agencies that work on their behalf.  All that is needed is a Valid IATA number.  Still checking.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 25, 2012)

Sigh.

This is not even a remotely new pitch.  The details are a little different but "the personal rep who will help you book/rent/whatever" has been around for years now.  It's never been true before...just as none of the other sales pitches have ever been true.

I can't for the life of me understand why you insist on putting forward crap you hear in a sales pitch as "truth", or even close to it.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

bnoble said:


> Sigh.
> 
> This is not even a remotely new pitch.  The details are a little different but "the personal rep who will help you book/rent/whatever" has been around for years now.  It's never been true before...just as none of the other sales pitches have ever been true.
> 
> I can't for the life of me understand why you insist on putting forward crap you hear in a sales pitch as "truth", or even close to it.



"Crap" or not.  Apparently, the Hotels Group provides training:

http://www.travelagentacademy.com/Course.aspx?f=Wyndham&p=index.html

click on the link to the Travel Institute:

www.thetravelinstitute.com

I have run into the earlier verision made reference to, this appears to be the new improved verision coming from sales.  I have not tried either one at this point.  It could be the best kept secret in Windhamland if anyone wanted to try it.


----------



## scootr5 (Apr 25, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> "Crap" or not.  Apparently, the Hotels Group provides training:
> 
> http://www.travelagentacademy.com/Course.aspx?f=Wyndham&p=index.html
> 
> ...




I'm not quite sure what either of these links has to do with Wyndham Extra Holidays rental by a Wyndham salesman?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 25, 2012)

RR:

The secret trick here is asking for written documentation. I have  supposely had 3 PRs in Branson, 1  at  GD, 1 in Pagosa Springs and the last in Orlando.

The gal in Orlando had a 3 inch binder full of paper which she said were dossiers for all her personal clients. She had two cell phones and said one had all her clients numbers on it and the shakers and mover numbers on speed dial so my wish was her command. I asked to see her "Diploma" where she earned her accrediation. NONE. Then asked for letter from Main Man or VP sales congratulationg her. NONE Then asked for business card showing credentials.. NO HAVE. I then said lets pullup on web site on computer and look at Fairfield 30 Rules of Conduct dated 2005 where it says this is illegal and firing offense. She disappeared and I was off to gifting.

I did try and log on to   mywyndhamlawsuit.com  where they are  posted but still down like Wyndham Form where also posted. Don't know if they were using same software. It would be interesting to see reaction if you could show a document on Wyndham letterhead! Then ask for their document on letterhead authorizing.

Also,  Rules  prohibit salesperson from being involved in rental activites.(See Mexico posts for how this works South of the Border) They can  mention EH is available but that is about it!

The above being said Wyndham is a marketing driven organization and more gooder mouse traps are a must to keep the dollars flowing. No way Apple would be at $600 today if they were still selling last years rotten apples and  did have super Apples in pipe line.

Would be interested  in  corporate thoughts and shelly.griessel@wyn.com who is VP of owner relations, i.e. the fountainheads!
.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> RR:
> 
> The secret trick here is asking for written documentation. I have  supposely had 3 PRs in Branson, 1  at  GD, 1 in Pagosa Springs and the last in Orlando.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the post, I have a E-Mail pending asking about this program to the Owners Care representativie I am working with on the Club Wyndham Access Program.  I will let people know what she says on the issue, if she responds.  I do have it in writting that they are my Marketing Services Representatives.  I made them do that as part of the sale.

Here is the question I have pending to Owner Care:

Accout Number (deleted):

"In addition to the problem you are currently working on for me.  If you could clarify part of the Sales Presentation, it would be apprciated.  One of the Marketing Books the sales rep showed me had the new program that four Wyndham Locations were now doing.  That is buy Access and a Member Services Respresentative is desginated.  This Representative then talkes as many points as you want and rents them through Extra Holidays.  The Representation gets 10 percent, Extra Holidays gets 30 percent.  The book showed a listing of areas that he would rent to, conventions etc.  The is a very strong incentive to buy a Club Wyndham Access property.  Could you provide more details on this program or in the alternative, get with the Resort Marketing people and get me a copy of thoughs pages?  Thanks."

UPDATE:  I liked the idea of what the VP thinks.  I sent her an E-Mail asking.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 25, 2012)

Robert,
How many points did YOU buy and put into the Extra Holidays Rental Group with Ron?

You are offering and defending this as a wonderful product. .. when you have YOUR PROFITS from this with copies of those checks - SHOW THEM!  Until then, your facts just get too full of horse manure. Sure you don't work for Wyndham?


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Robert,
> How many points did YOU buy and put into the Extra Holidays Rental Group with Ron?
> 
> You are offering and defending this as a wonderful product. .. when you have YOUR PROFITS from this with copies of those checks - SHOW THEM!  Until then, your facts just get too full of horse manure. Sure you don't work for Wyndham?



Thanks for the attack post.  No, I do not work for Wyndham.  The Re-Sellers/Rentors associated with TUG attacks again.  Maybe the FTC and Visa post regarding their activities on re-sellers should also take a serious look at the TUG click.

I have about 1,105,000 points between Wyndham Plus, Access, and PIC points that are eligable under this program, according to my Marketing Representative, all of my existing points plus the new points can be used for the program.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> I'm not quite sure what either of these links has to do with Wyndham Extra Holidays rental by a Wyndham salesman?



If this fee for service program is real, this would probably be the mechanism that is being used.  Training through the Hotel Site links, get their number as required by Extra Holidays and off we go.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 25, 2012)

> The *Re-Sellers/Rentors* associated with TUG attacks again.


I'm neither of those things, and I too can't understand why you insist on repeating the half-truths and fabrications you hear on the sales floor as if they were gold-plated gospel---not once, but repeatedly.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

"Here is the body of the E-Mail I sent to the VP that was made reference to above:

Hi:

"I found your e-mail on-line.  One observation on the cite was what you thoughts were on a rent though your designated members servcies representative  as many of your points as you want through Extra Holidays.  The designated Sales Rep gets 10 percent and Extra Holidays gets the balance of the commission.  Below is the body of the question to Owner's Care that I asked on the same issue." ...

Just an update, not even an acknowledgement of receipt of this E-Mail from the VP.  Oh well, it was worth a shot.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 25, 2012)

I dont understand whats new here..Wyndham has always had (at least since my ownership began) a program whereby I can use them to rent my confirmed reservations (at a 40% commission)  heres what it says on the website (copied below)  The fact that a salesman has an opportunity to share in that 40% doesnt change anything except that he (the salesman) has something else to sell me

When I was a stock broker and sold stocks and bonds and mutual funds my company called us "Account Executives" or "Financial Planners"  Years before we were called "a customer's man"...Now that I sell real estate I call myself a "Realtor"  It seems that no one wants to be called what they really are...salesmen and thats a shame...it can be an honorable profession......That Wyndham wants to call their sales people  "personel representatives" doesn't change a thing they are still salesmen


_Extra Holidays by WYNDHAM is a vacation rental program for condominium and timeshare accommodations. As a CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Member you have the option of using the services provided by Extra Holidays.

Tell me more
There are a couple of different ways that CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Members can take advantage of the services offered by Extra Holidays.

Rent accommodations for cash
If you would like to rent accommodations for friends and family members at CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Resorts, you can book reservations for cash through Extra Holidays. As a CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Member, you can book at a discounted rate. Visit ExtraHolidays.com or call 1-800-731-4820.

List your accommodations for rent
If you are unable to use your CLUB WYNDHAM Plus reservation, Extra Holidays will list your confirmed accommodations for rent on your behalf.

How does this work?
If you are interested in placing your reservation up for rent, you will need to sign an Extra Holidays Vacation Time Listing Agreement. Extra Holidays will then act on your behalf to rent your reservation. You can find more information about listing your reservation(s) for rent by visiting EHowners.com, or by calling 1-800-446-1860, option 2.

Reservations booked for Extra Holidays rental follow the same CLUB WYNDHAM Plus cancellation guidelines.
Extra Holidays is not able to guarantee that your accommodations will be rented, nor can they guarantee the amount of rental income you may receive._


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

ronparise said:


> I dont understand whats new here..Wyndham has always had (at least since my ownership began) a program whereby I can use them to rent my confirmed reservations (at a 40% commission)  heres what it says on the website (copied below)  The fact that a salesman has an opportunity to share in that 40% doesnt change anything except that he (the salesman) has something else to sell me
> 
> When I was a stock broker and sold stocks and bonds and mutual funds my company called us "Account Executives" or "Financial Planners"  Years before we were called "a customer's man"...Now that I sell real estate I call myself a "Realtor"  It seems that no one wants to be called what they really are...salesmen and thats a shame...it can be an honorable profession......That Wyndham wants to call their sales people  "personel representatives" doesn't change a thing they are still salesmen
> 
> ...



The primary difference is that the Marketing Sales Representative gets access to Wyndham's system for Conferences etc. so they can identify and get the units for the timeframes that are going to be in demand and the Sales Rep will be the one to get the reseverations rented to those groups.  The Sales Person's access to "Insider Information" is a major feature, if true, that gives one heck of a competive advantage to the people who chose to use this new Club Wyndham verision of the program.  Not only do you get access to the information from the timeshare group, it goes across their system.

You metioned you were in the Stocks and Bonds industry, this would be a very similar process that I have heard on the news (of questionable legality) where positions such as you decribe are used to pass Insider Information to the better customers so they can invest in stocks and bonds prior to the Public release.  Apparently, this may not be illegal in the timeshare business.

The other major difference is that verbage, the verbage you cited, if I understand it correctly, indicates that Extra Holidays will rent your reservations to family and friends on your behalf.  The emphis here is that the Marketing Service Representative will market it to conventions etc.  These two features are tied to the Club Wyndham Access new sales program.  They are two very valuable additions, if true.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 25, 2012)

RRLongwell

Now its clear that you read only part of whats in front of you, My guess is; its the part that pushes your agenda forward.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

ronparise said:


> RRLongwell
> 
> Now its clear that you read only part of whats in front of you, My guess is; its the part that pushes your agenda forward.



Thanks for the attack post the re-sellers/rentors continuing the personal attacks that do not carry the TUG click company line.  All hail the re-sellers/rentors. Keep the attack posts coming I am sure they are good for business by keeping people with different experience from posting their experiences or opionons.

For those that do not understand the salutation, it is a makeshift alteration to All Hail Ceaser from the Roman Empire days and/or other variation over the centuries.  Depending on a person's perspective, it is not necessarily negative.  I personally do not subscribe to it.

I guess, here we ago again, call the roll.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh for the love of...

Look, if you want to keep telling yourself that there is ANY substance behind what some Wyndham sales guy is telling you, and anyone who disagrees must have some personal agenda, have at it.  It's your pocketbook, spend it however you like.

But, if there is anyone else out there who is contemplating buying directly from Wyndham, and basing that decision even in part on your "experiences or opionons", well...*caveat emptor*.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 25, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Thanks for the attack post the re-sellers/rentors continuing the personal attacks that do not carry the TUG click company line.  All hail the re-sellers/rentors. Keep the attack posts coming I am sure they are good for business by keeping people with different experience from posting their experiences or opionons.
> 
> For those that do not understand the salutation, it is a makeshift alteration to All Hail Ceaser from the Roman Empire days and/or other variation over the centuries.  Depending on a person's perspective, it is not necessarily negative.  I personally do not subscribe to it.
> 
> I guess, here we ago again, call the roll.



There no attack here. Im only pointing out that you either didnt read what I copied from the Wyndham Website or you chose to ignore it or you puropsly mis quoted it for your own ends. I suspected thats what you do a lot..adding 2 and 2 and getting 5.   Now I see its true


----------



## massvacationer (Apr 25, 2012)

RRLongwell:

If you just purchased Retail Points

I advise that you rescind immediately

You are wasting your money

The others above are correct.  This sales pitch has been around forever - as many have posted hearing this sales spiel before - for years.  This has been posted repeatedly both here and on the Wyndham Owners Forum.  

I, too, really don't understand why you keep going to Sales meetings and posting this stuff.


----------



## massvacationer (Apr 25, 2012)

*More advice*

RRLongwell

Also, you already own 1 Million points

I bet that is probably enough

why are you buying more?  And why would you pay the big retail bucks for them?   You are not going to earn a return on this to justify what you are paying and you are being "played" by the sales folks


----------



## vckempson (Apr 25, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Thanks for the attack post the re-sellers/rentors continuing the personal attacks that do not carry the TUG click company line.  All hail the re-sellers/rentors. Keep the attack posts coming I am sure they are good for business by keeping people with different experience from posting their experiences or opionons.
> 
> For those that do not understand the salutation, it is a makeshift alteration to All Hail Ceaser from the Roman Empire days and/or other variation over the centuries.  Depending on a person's perspective, it is not necessarily negative.  I personally do not subscribe to it.
> 
> I guess, here we ago again, call the roll.



For Pete's sake, grow up!  What are you, six years old?  

Can you not have a conversation without pulling the "woe is me, I'm being attacked crap" on every thread you post.  Ron didn't attack you, not even remotely.  Every negative observation or dissagreement is not an attack.  And there's certainly NO collusion among resellers or rentors here.  Now you're envisioning things that just don't exist.  

BTW, people treat you how you teach them to treat you.  Demand respect and you'll get it.  Act like a whipping boy, and you'll get that instead.  Next thing you know, you'll be reporting us all to the principal's office.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

vckempson said:


> For Pete's sake, grow up!  What are you, six years old?
> 
> Can you not have a conversation without pulling the "woe is me, I'm being attacked crap" on every thread you post.  Ron didn't attack you, not even remotely.  Every negative observation or dissagreement is not an attack.  And there's certainly NO collusion among resellers or rentors here.  Now you're envisioning things that just don't exist.
> 
> BTW, people treat you how you teach them to treat you.  Demand respect and you'll get it.  Act like a whipping boy, and you'll get that instead.  Next thing you know, you'll be reporting us all to the principal's office.




Thanks to all for the attack posts, it would not be me, but I would not be surprised to see newpapers articals that are less than flattering on some of the TUG click.  Any other members of the TUG click wish to come forward?


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 25, 2012)

It doesn't mater if its Wyndham or any other company offering a scam.  
First of all if Wyndham could make more renting everything out on a continual and long term basis, why would they want to sell inventory to individuals to whom they would have to offer a cut.  If Wyndham had the_ inside_ scoop to conventions and other events why wouldn't they keep the info to themselves to sell out all their excess inventory.  Same goes for the Member Service Rep.  

I think rrlongwell should buy and report back how well it works and maybe after about 5-10 years of documented rentals netting above buy in and MF's, I would be able to consider it.  

It doesn't make sense when the cold callers offer it.   It doesn't make sense when the Mexican TS salesman offers it and it doesn't make sense when Wyndham offers it.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> ... I think rrlongwell should buy and report back how well it works and maybe after about 5-10 years of documented rentals netting above buy in and MF's, I would be able to consider it.



I am considerinig testing it, but unfortunantly, all of my existing points are being used for family and freinds (if renting to family and friends plus our own high usage absorbs all of my points, which to date, has been the case, I just do not have enough points to commit to this project at this time.


----------



## vckempson (Apr 25, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Thanks to all for the attack posts, it would not be me, but I would not be surprised to see newpapers articals that are less than flattering on some of the TUG click.  Any other members of the TUG click wish to come forward?



No takers but "m sure they will pile on shortly.  Maybe they're just afraid that Geraldo Rivera might come calling.  :hysterical: 

Also, I have a metronome you can have.  It has a strong "Clique" that you might enjoy.  "I'd rate it a 10, it has a good beat!"


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 25, 2012)

Question on EH fees. Cannot find copy of rental contract on web site so will run up the flag pole.

Is their 40%  AI? Or,  are   travel agent fee and credit card fees deducted if applicable.


I had a scammer contact me I asume  from rentals I had posted on Red Week and craigslist. His fee was only 35%  of gross, but  travel agent fee of  around 12% and  credit card fee of around 3% would come out of my share leaving me with around 50% or just recovering MF!


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Question on EH fees. Cannot find copy of rental contract on web site so will run up the flag pole.
> 
> Is their 40%  AI? Or,  are   travel agent fee and credit card fees deducted if applicable.
> 
> ...



I tried to post the whole contract and rules, but it would not take.  Here is an estract that covers you question.

"If your vacation reservations (or any part thereof) are rented through this Program, you will receive sixty percent (60%) of the Net Proceeds from the rental."  I do not see where "net proceeds"  is defined in the documents.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

*2nd try*

EXTRA HOLIDAYS®
VACATION TIME LISTING AGREEMENT
We want to be your last choice! This rental program has been designed as your last “non-vacation” option. Timeshares are purchased for vacationing; an opportunity to enjoy special moments with family and friends. The first choice should always be to use or exchange your vacation reservation every year. And, of course, you always have the option of letting a friend or relative use your vacation reservation if you are unable to do so. Your last choice should be to rent your vacation. However, we know that vacations are not always possible, and if you can’t use all or part of your vacation reservation this year, Extra Holidays® can assist you.
The Extra Holidays® Vacation Time Listing Program (the “Program”) has been designed to try to provide you with some income for your unused vacation reservation. This is not a “get rich quick” program and you are not excused from your financial obligations to your association, but rather this is a service provided to help prevent any vacation from going unused. JUST READ, SIGN & RETURN THIS AGREEMENT. IT’S THAT SIMPLE… Complete the blank sections below, indicating your name, address and contact information, as well as the information regarding the vacation reservation you wish to place in the Program. Be sure that ALL owners sign where indicated. Mail the completed and signed Agreement to: Extra Holidays®
Attention: Vacation Time Listing Program
8427 South Park Circle, Ste. 500
Orlando, FL 32819 We will place your vacation reservation indicated below in the Program according to the season and unit classification. Please note: Fixed weeks will retain their original reservation dates, provided no fixed week reservations shall be accepted more than 12 months in advance of the check-in date. Floating weeks will only be accepted into the Program with a confirmed reservation date, provided no floating week reservations shall be accepted more than 12 months in advance of the check-in date. Subject to the above, you may place all or part of your vacation reservation in the Program. We are unable to accept any reservation deposited with an exchange company. You must be current on all maintenance fees and assessments billed and due to your association for calendar year associated with your reservation (“Reservation Year”) in order to be eligible to participate in the Program. In the event that we receive notice of your delinquency, we reserve the right to remove your vacation reservation from the Program. Your priority in the Program will be determined by the date we receive your fully completed and signed Vacation Time Listing Agreement. Incomplete or inaccurate information may result in a delay or inability to include your reservation in the Program. Your placement of the reservation into the Program shall at all times remain subject to any use restrictions, reservation guidelines or cancellation policies imposed upon the reservation by your association. If your vacation reservations (or any part thereof) are rented through this Program, you will receive sixty percent (60%) of the Net Proceeds from the rental. Extra Holidays® must receive contracts a minimum of 30 days prior to date of rental.
Read this Vacation Time Listing Agreement carefully and in full as it contains important information relative to placing your vacation reservation with Extra Holidays® so that the same may be enjoyed by other vacationers. Please note that this Agreement is subject to all of the Terms and Conditions attached hereto and made a part hereof. You must fill out one Vacation Time Listing Agreement per vacation reservation that you want to place up for rent. FILL OUT THIS VACATION TIME LISTING AGREEMENT ONLY IF YOU WANT TO PLACE THE BELOW RESERVATION IN THE PROGRAM. (NOTE: This Agreement will not be accepted unless your Social Security number or Tax Identification number is provided, where applicable.)
ID #/Owner #: ____________________________ ___ E-Mail Address:
Owner Name: _____________________________________ Social Security # ____________________________________
Address ___________________________________________________________________________________________
Street
Check box if ___________________________________________________________________________________________
new address □ City State Zip Code
Home Telephone #: (________)_______________________ Work Telephone #: (_________)_______________________
I/We are the owners of the following vacation reservation and I/we represent that we have read and understand this Agreement and all of the Terms and Conditions attached hereto. I/We hereby request to put the following vacation reservation in the Extra Holidays® Vacation Time Listing Program. (Note: Reservations accepted in the Program shall be subject to the above stated limitations. We are unable to accept reservations deposited with an exchange company. Incomplete or incorrect information may result in the inability to include your vacation reservation in the Program. Use additional paper if necessary.)
Resort Name:
Conf#______________ Week # ____ Unit Type:___________ Arrival: ___/___/____ Departure___/___/___
Owner’s Signature_______________________________________________ Date ___________________________
Owner’s signature represents Owner’s acceptance of this Vacation Time Listing Agreement and all of its Terms and Conditions.
Please retain a copy of this Agreement for your records. This Agreement shall only become effective upon acceptance by Extra Holidays. If your rental listing is accepted, Extra Holidays will notify you via postcard/letter sent U.S. mail. The acceptance postcard/letter, together with this executed Agreement, shall together constitute the full and final Agreement for your rental


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

*Extra Holidays Terms and Conditions part 1*

EXTRA HOLIDAYS® VACATION TIME LISTING AGREEMENT - TERMS AND CONDITIONS
The undersigned Owner hereby authorizes Extra Holidays® and its affiliates or agents (hereinafter collectively referred to as “EH”) to rent Owner’s vacation reservation, on Owner’s behalf based upon the following terms and conditions:
1. TERM. This Agreement shall be in effect only from the date of acceptance by EH through the Reservation Year. If Owner desires to participate in the Program in any subsequent year, Owner must enter into a new Vacation Time Listing Agreement for that year. Unless sooner terminated pursuant to the terms of this Agreement, this Agreement and all rights and obligations hereunder shall be deemed terminated on the last calendar day of the Reservation Year. Notwithstanding anything to the contrary, EH may terminate this Agreement at any time with notice to Owner.
2. PURPOSE. By executing this Agreement, Owner is licensing the use of the vacation reservation (and all associated reservations) indicated herein to EH. It is understood and agreed that during the period of this Agreement, EH shall have the exclusive right to occupy and/or list the reservation (in full or in part) indicated herein in its sole and absolute discretion. This Agreement shall govern the rights and obligations of the parties hereto.
3. PRIORITY. Owner’s eligibility date for participation in the Program will be determined based upon the date EH receives the Owner’s signed Vacation Time Listing Agreement. Owner understands that Vacation Time Listing Agreements will be accepted based on supply and demand by EH, as determined by EH in its sole discretion. Owner hereby further understands that the probability of placing their vacation reservation is greatly influenced by how early they list it with EH. EH shall, in its sole discretion, determine the total number of reservations that may be placed in the Program, and it is specifically understood and agreed that the total number of reservations may be subject to increase or decrease from time to time in EH’s sole and absolute discretion. Owner understands and agrees that nothing contained herein is intended to prohibit EH from renting any reservation that may be owned by and acting as rental agent for (i) EH or any of its affiliates, (ii) the developer of the Resort, (iii) any other owners at the Resort pursuant to separate agreements, or (iv) any other person or entity. In determining which unit in the Program to assign to any particular rental guest, EH will use commercially reasonable efforts to use the following criteria, listed in order of importance: (1) the preference of the rental guest, (2) rotation between all units within each unit classification, and (3) presence or absence of any additional restrictions on the use of the unit. After satisfying the preceding criteria, EH will assign units giving priority, to the extent applicable, first to delinquent inventory rented pursuant to separate agreement with the association, then to the units owned by the association, then to individual (non-delinquent) units whose owners have executed Vacation Time Listing Agreements or other rental agreements with EH, and then to developer owned units or units owned by EH or its affiliates.
4. POINTS/WEEKS PLACED IN THE PROGRAM. Owner may place all or part of any vacation reservation that they own in the Program. Fixed weeks will retain their original reservation dates. Floating weeks and Club Wyndham Pluspoints will only be accepted in the Program with a confirmed reservation. No fixed or floating week reservations will be accepted more than 12 months in advance of the check-in date and no Club Wyndham Plusreservation will be accepted more than 10 months in advance of the check-in date. It is Owner’s responsibility to check the status of the reservation placed in the Program and to confirm the reservation of any floating week or Club Wyndham Pluspoints, and Owner represents and warrants that any vacation reservations indicated in this Agreement are available on the dates indicated for rental through the Program. Owner further acknowledges that all reservations shall, at all times, remain subject to any use restrictions, reservation guidelines or cancellation policies imposed upon the reservations by Club Wyndham Plusor its association, including without limitation the Club Wyndham Pluscancellation policies regarding the forfeiture of points for reservations cancelled 14 days or less from the date of arrival.
5. STATUS OF RENTAL. In the event that EH feels it is unable to place Owner’s vacation reservation, or EH elects, in its sole and absolute discretion, not to list the Owner’s vacation reservation, EH will attempt to notify the Owner as soon as reasonably possible. Notwithstanding, it shall be the Owner’s responsibility to check the status of the reservation in the Program with EH, and EH shall have no liability hereunder for any failure to notify Owner of the status of their rental (whether or not the vacation reservation have been rented). Further, if Owner elects to withdraw or cancel this Agreement pursuant to paragraph 6, it shall be Owner’s sole responsibility to check the status of the reservation prior to vacation exchange banking (with companies such as RCI or II) and/or confirm the check-in of the reservations made with Club Wyndham Pluspoints.
6. EXCLUSIVE RIGHT. By entering into this Agreement, Owner is forfeiting the right to employ a rental agent, commit the vacation reservation to any exchange company or to use the vacation reservation, unless Owner notifies EH in writing at any time prior to EH’s completion or placement of the vacation reservation listed hereunder that Owner wishes to (i) withdraw one or more (but less than all) vacation reservations listed herein, or (ii) cancel this Agreement and withdraw all reservations listed herein. All notices to EH required hereunder are to be sent to EH at the address listed for EH on the reverse, or such other address as EH may from time to time advise. All notices of withdrawal or cancellation hereunder shall be deemed to be delivered upon actual receipt by EH, and the risk of lost, mis-delivered or undelivered mail shall rest solely with the Owner. Owner understands and expressly agrees that their rights to withdraw or cancel hereunder shall be subject to and to the extent that there are no confirmed reservations for the Owner’s reservation.
7. REPRESENTATIONS. OWNER HEREBY ACKNOWLEDGES THAT ITS PARTICIPATION IN THE PROGRAM IS VOLUNTARY AND EH HAS MADE NO REPRESENTATIONS, PROMISES OR GUARANTEES NOR ARE THE SAME BEING MADE HEREUNDER REGARDING (I) WHETHER OR NOT A RENTAL OF OWNER’S VACATION RESERVATION, IN FULL OR IN PART, WILL RESULT, (II) THE NUMBER OF RESERVATIONS PLACED IN THE PROGRAM THAT WILL BE RENTED, (III) ANY PARTICULAR RENTAL RATES, OR (IV) OWNER’S NET PROCEEDS, IF ANY.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

*Terms and Conditions part 2*

8. PROGRAM TERMS. EH will use commercially reasonable efforts to rent Owner’s reservation, consistent with EH’s policies and procedures, and subject to the terms of this Agreement. EH will utilize numerous marketing outlets to obtain the highest rental rate possible based on season, unit type and other competitive factors. Owner understands and agrees that all marketing efforts shall be directed towards the Program and nothing herein contained is intended to limit or restrict EH’s ability to rent other reservation participating in the Program. EH shall, in its discretion, rent any vacation reservation placed in the Program on any length of stay basis, whether daily, weekly or otherwise, subject to the maximum available term of said reservation. Owner understands and agrees that EH shall have no liability whatsoever hereunder for any reservation (or part thereof) not rented. EH reserves the right to accept or decline bookings and to establish rates and conditions for the Program, and Owner acknowledges and agrees that EH’s decisions regarding the Program shall be final and in EH’s sole and absolute discretion.
9. WEAR & TEAR. Owner understands and agrees that EH shall have no liability for any wear and tear on a unit, the furnishings and/or the Resort resulting from the Program, unless the same arises from the gross negligence or willful misconduct of EH, its employees or agents. The placed vacationers shall be solely responsible for any damage or loss to a unit, furnishings or the Resort, other than normal wear and tear, and EH represents and warrants that, on or before check-in, it shall collect a security deposit from each vacationer to attempt to safeguard from loss.
10. SALE OR TRANSFER. In the event Owner sells or transfers their ownership in their reservation, the sale shall be made subject to this Agreement and Owner shall immediately notify EH of said sale or transfer. The Owner agrees to disclose the existence of this Vacation Time Listing Agreement to any prospective purchaser. This Agreement shall be binding and inure to all assignees, transferees, successors and heirs of Owner for the term of this Agreement.
11. INDEMNIFICATION. Owner shall indemnify, defend and hold EH, its officers, employees and agents harmless from and against any losses or damages, claims, demands or liability (including attorneys costs and fees) which may arise or be incurred as a result of this Agreement or any failure, default or breach by Owner of its representations, warranties or obligations contained in this Agreement. EH may withhold all or a portion of Owner’s Net Proceeds, if any, to offset or partially offset any indemnification obligation of Owner.
12. CLEANING SURCHARGE FOR SPLIT WEEK AND PARTIAL WEEK RENTALS. In the event that EH is successful in placing Owner’s reservation with another vacationer on a daily or partial week basis, Owner will be responsible for any and all additional housekeeping expenses incurred as a result of readying the unit for the next occupant. Owner hereby authorizes any such expenses to be debited from its Net Proceeds due pursuant to paragraph 13.
13. PLACEMENT NET PROCEEDS. Provided that EH is able to place Owner’s week/points with another vacationer, Owner shall be entitled to receive sixty percent (60%) of the Net Proceeds received from the vacationer. For all purposes, Net Proceeds shall be defined as the total revenues collected for each rental (including any cancellation fees collected), less all applicable credit card and merchant bank fees and charges, and exclusive of the sales, lodging and/or other use taxes collected from the rental guest. EH shall receive forty percent (40%) of the Net Proceeds to compensate EH for the services provided hereunder this Agreement, including without limitation the cost of reservations, accounting, and marketing. EH is responsible for paying any applicable travel agent commissions. Any occupancy tax and/or service charges shall be the responsibility of the vacationer who has rented and traveled under the vacation reservation. EH will collect such occupancy taxes and/or service charges from such vacationers and shall remit the applicable state and local sales, tourist and other taxes and fees to the proper authorities on behalf of Owner.
14. PAYMENT OF NET RENTAL PROCEEDS. Owner’s Net Proceeds will be paid to Owner within forty-five (45) days following check-out of the placed vacationer. Owner is solely responsible for any and all income taxes that may be due as a result of Owner’s receipt of the Net Proceeds. EH does not render tax advice, and it is recommended that Owner consult an income tax professional to ensure compliance with any and all applicable tax laws. For U.S. residents only, EH will provide a form 1099, where applicable under EH’s policies.
15. CANCELLATION BY PLACED GUEST. In the event of a cancellation by a placed vacationer less than three (3) days before the occupancy date, EH may, in its discretion, retain any advanced payment paid by the vacationer and disburse to Owner as liquidated damages sixty percent (60%) of any such payment retained (excluding taxes and credit card charges, if applicable), provided however that Owner’s reservation are not re-rented by EH, space-banked, used by Owner, or otherwise occupied with permission of Owner. Owner shall receive no payment for any cancellation by a placed vacationer made three (3) or more days before the occupancy date, irrespective of whether or not EH retains all or a part of any advance payment or deposit.
16. LOSS OF RENTAL RIGHTS. Notwithstanding anything to the contrary stated herein, it is expressly understood that Owner must be current on all maintenance fees and assessments billed and due to the association for the Reservation Year in order to participate in the Program. In the event that EH receives notice of any delinquency or default in the payment of any money owed to the Resort or its association by Owner, EH reserves the right to remove from the Program all vacation reservations deposited by Owner and, subject to applicable law, Owner will not be entitled to any rental proceeds due hereunder. Further, Owner will not be entitled to any refund or reimbursement for any loss of rental rights hereunder.
17. PROPER AUTHORITY. Owner hereby warrants that Owner owns the vacation reservation described herein, or is properly authorized to enter into this Agreement and to perform the obligations under this Agreement on behalf of all persons in title of the vacation reservation and that Owner has full authority to place the reservation in the Program.
18. NO MEMBERSHIP. This Agreement is for the one-time rental of Owner’s reservation for the Reservation Year, it is not an exchange, and nothing hereunder shall purport to give Owner any rights of membership in or to Club Wyndham Plusor any other programs offered by either EH or its affiliates.
19. COMPLETE AGREEMENT. This Agreement constitutes the sole, full and complete agreement between the parties with respect to the subject matter contained herein, and it supersedes all discussions, statements or representations of any type or nature relating to the same. The paragraph headings are used for convenience only and shall not be considered in construing this Agreement. In the event that any provision of this Agreement shall be prohibited by or invalid under any applicable law, it shall be deemed modified to conform to the minimum requirements of such law, or, if for any reason it is not deemed so modified, it shall be prohibited or invalidated only to the extent of such prohibition or invalidity without the remainder thereof or any other provision of this Agreement being prohibited or invalidated. This Agreement may be signed in counterparts.
20. QUESTIONS AND REQUESTS FOR INFORMATION. All questions and requests for information that may arise in connection with this Agreement should be directed in writing to Extra Holidays® at the address listed on the front of this Vacation Time Listing Agreement, via email at ownerrentals@extraholidays.com, via facsimile at (951) 344-8227, or Owner may contact EH by telephone at (800) 446-1860 Option # 2.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

*Extra Holidays Rental Program for Owners*

http://ehowners.com/


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

vckempson said:


> No takers but "m sure they will pile on shortly.  Maybe they're just afraid that Geraldo Rivera might come calling ...



Ah, afraid of the Publicity maybe, I think if they were on the up and up, they would want the publicity.


----------



## am1 (Apr 25, 2012)

You have been given a lot of good advice here but also some bad advice.  

Most importantly the sales person just wants to make a sale.  We can all agree on that.  Once he makes his sale and the recession period is over you may not hear from him.  Will this program be in the contract?  Most importantly, with all the previous scams and half-truths why would you expect this one to be any different.  Wyndham has a very good way to play to peoples greed.  

If you want to go ahead and buy more retail points feel free to do that.  There are a lot of advantages to it  If you have over 1 million points but want more do not let anyone stop you.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

am1 said:


> You have been given a lot of good advice here but also some bad advice.
> 
> Most importantly the sales person just wants to make a sale.  We can all agree on that.  Once he makes his sale and the recession period is over you may not hear from him.  Will this program be in the contract?  Most importantly, with all the previous scams and half-truths why would you expect this one to be any different.  Wyndham has a very good way to play to peoples greed.
> 
> If you want to go ahead and buy more retail points feel free to do that.  There are a lot of advantages to it  If you have over 1 million points but want more do not let anyone stop you.



Thank-you, I am marching to a different drummer.  Unike a number of posters, I am engaged in multi-generational planning.  This concept, as it relates to timeshares is betting on capital apprication over the generations and a strenghting of the rental market.  The issue for me is, what is best for the next two generations and no, they will not get stuck with the maintance fees etc.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 25, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I am ....(... renting to family and friends plus our own high usage absorbs all of my points, which to date, has been the case, I just do not have enough points to commit to this project at this time.


Robert,
This your multi-generational plan is to RENT to family and friends? 

Sounds just like my plan. I too have family and friends. We must be related, per Kevin Bacon.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 25, 2012)

> betting on capital apprication over the generations


Capital appreciation of a timeshare?  Purchased from the developer?  I'm willing to bet that you could wait until the heat death of the Universe, and you still won't see that.



> and a strenghting of the rental market.


I think it is fair to assume that rents will increase.  Will they increase faster than MFs?  Maybe, maybe not.  If you are sure they will, you must know something I don't.



> no, they will not get stuck with the maintance fees etc.


So who pays those?  Your estate?  The maintenance fee fairy?

You are spending a non-trivial amount of money on this venture.  I hope it works out for you.  This is not the avenue I would pursue to invest for my children and grandchildren, but what do I know?  Apparently, not much.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 25, 2012)

RRLONGWELL IS ON MY IGNORE LIST

Population 1


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> RRLONGWELL IS ON MY IGNORE LIST
> 
> Population 1



You are not doing a very good job of this.  Maybe with practice, you will improve your ignoring skills.


----------



## am1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Capital appreciation will not happen.  Multi generation planning is good but the Wyndham timeshares will continue to age, new timeshares will require inflated amount of points.  

40% off the top with liability if it goes unrented is a lot.


----------



## vckempson (Apr 25, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> RRLONGWELL IS ON MY IGNORE LIST
> 
> Population 1




2 and climbing!


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

vckempson said:


> 2 and climbing!



Can I suggest everyone using Attack Posts?


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Apr 25, 2012)

Robert,

I think what most people here are trying to say is even though this has worked well for you,for most everyone else resale is the way to go. Congrats on your plans but it just doesn't seem like a good idea for me or some other people who are posting here. 

Jason


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Robert,
> 
> I think what most people here are trying to say is even though this has worked well for you,for most everyone else resale is the way to go. Congrats on your plans but it just doesn't seem like a good idea for me or some other people who are posting here.
> 
> Jason



I am sure you are right, but for my mother's and step father's estate, I would not even consider this.  Anyone that does not have a basis to start would indeed be foolish to go a partial retail route, even considering the PIC Option.  I have a contractual right to add one max. point PIC resale to my account for the balance of the 90 days, but I do not wish any additional points at this time.  The growth of traditional properties in the family group is expanding well and this, I would strongly suggest, take priority over any developer and/or re-sale purchase.  Just to answer one of the smart comments, yes, if the non-timeshare activities go well, I fully expect the Estate will be more than able to cover any red ink from the timeshares and the heirs can just have fun using the vacations.  This may very well be the end result if Wyndham keeps going the way it is going.  If someone is in Wyndham for just financial reasons, I would strongly suggest dumping their timeshare if the market for Wyndham firms up.  The get out point per timeshare for this group, I would put at $3,000 plus closing costs for 154,000 contracts or better.  For under 154,000 point contracts, get out for closing costs paid by the buyer.  If you are in the timeshares for profit game, unless you a able to withstand a prolonged period of red ink, get out at any cost.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Apr 25, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I am sure you are right, but for my mother's and step father's estate, I would not even consider this.  Anyone that does not have a basis to start would indeed be foolish to go a partial retail route, even considering the PIC Option.  I have a contractual right to add one max. point PIC resale to my account for the balance of the 90 days, but I do not wish any additional points at this time.  The growth of traditional properties in the family group is expanding well and this, I would strongly suggest, take priority over any developer and/or re-sale purchase.  Just to answer one of the smart comments, yes, if the non-timeshare activities go well, I fully expect the Estate will be more than able to cover any red ink from the timeshares.



Well, it sounds like you have a very very unique and complex situation.  Plus I envy you the amount of time you seem to have to devote to this issue.  How many different Wyndhams have you visited in the last several months?  and now you are up here in Shawnee?


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 25, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> Well, it sounds like you have a very very unique and complex situation.  Plus I envy you the amount of time you seem to have to devote to this issue.  How many different Wyndhams have you visited in the last several months?  and now you are up here in Shawnee?



We primarily use Shawnee Mountain, Skyline Tower, National Haror, and Old Town Alexandria.  Occasionally, Williamsburg.  Family and friends tend to use Atlantic City, Williamsburg, Las Vagas, Indio, and Sedona.  

No, I was their over the weekend.  My wife bought this thing for my birthday.  We tend to go 2 weekends per month as a target.  The resorts are within a couple of hours drive time for us.

For those that follow Wyndham, you might want to keep an eye on the recent WM thread.  I will spare folks what the Shawnee Mountain Sales Staff said about upcoming changes to Worldmark.


----------



## DrBopp (Apr 26, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I am sure you are right, but for my mother's and step father's estate, I would not even consider this.  Anyone that does not have a basis to start would indeed be foolish to go a partial retail route, even considering the PIC Option.  I have a contractual right to add one max. point PIC resale to my account for the balance of the 90 days, but I do not wish any additional points at this time.  The growth of traditional properties in the family group is expanding well and this, I would strongly suggest, take priority over any developer and/or re-sale purchase.  Just to answer one of the smart comments, yes, if the non-timeshare activities go well, I fully expect the Estate will be more than able to cover any red ink from the timeshares and the heirs can just have fun using the vacations.  This may very well be the end result if Wyndham keeps going the way it is going.  If someone is in Wyndham for just financial reasons, I would strongly suggest dumping their timeshare if the market for Wyndham firms up.  The get out point per timeshare for this group, I would put at $3,000 plus closing costs for 154,000 contracts or better.  For under 154,000 point contracts, get out for closing costs paid by the buyer.  If you are in the timeshares for profit game, unless you a able to withstand a prolonged period of red ink, get out at any cost.


RR,

I was pitched a similar program to have free maintenance fees paid when I visited Olde Town Alexandria last October. Sounded good in theory,but I just don't see how these people would be motivated to make sure that I maximize my profits. They get 40% of whatever they rent the timeshares for with nothing invested. Their profit is unlimited. OTOH, I would have to exceed my investment to profit, but I would not have any control over what is rented, for how long or for how much. It states as much in the contract. Anytime Wyndham rents anything, they make 40%. If what is left is not enough to pay my MF and/or recoup my initial investment, then I may have to come out of my pocket for more money. Too risky!!!! Doesn't sound too good to me.

Gordon


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 26, 2012)

DrBopp said:


> RR,
> 
> I was pitched a similar program to have free maintenance fees paid when I visited Olde Town Alexandria last October. Sounded good in theory,but I just don't see how these people would be motivated to make sure that I maximize my profits. They get 40% of whatever they rent the timeshares for with nothing invested. Their profit is unlimited. OTOH, I would have to exceed my investment to profit, but I would not have any control over what is rented, for how long or for how much. It states as much in the contract. Anytime Wyndham rents anything, they make 40%. If what is left is not enough to pay my MF and/or recoup my initial investment, then I may have to come out of my pocket for more money. Too risky!!!! Doesn't sound too good to me.
> 
> Gordon



Great decision at Old Town.  When I got the pitch there, the units were allegedly rented through an Attorney that rented them to European Cutomers (England).  Impressive pitch, he would not let review it but he had a large binder behind him that were allegadely his customers.  The major point here was that the rentals were chanelled through his wife (Attorney) directly to the European Market.  This was to much for me.  I definetly passed on that verison.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Apr 26, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Great decision at Old Town.  When I got the pitch there, the units were allegedly rented through an Attorney that rented them to European Cutomers (England).  Impressive pitch, he would not let review it but he had a large binder behind him that were allegadely his customers.  The major point here was that the rentals were chanelled through his wife (Attorney) directly to the European Market.  This was to much for me.  I definetly passed on that verison.



Why don't you want to go with "I have someone in Europe\over seas looking to come here. Will you take a cashier's check?" That doesn't sound like a scam at all. :hysterical: 

Jason


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 26, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Why don't you want to go with "I have someone in Europe\over seas looking to come here. Will you take a cashier's check?" That doesn't sound like a scam at all. :hysterical:
> 
> Jason



I would be a little concerned that Wyndham would think I was helping a employee use their facilities and for personel gain for his wife, the payments would go to the wife directly and not through any Wyndham account.  The rest of the processing he makes the arrangements directly with the wife, then she finds customer etc.  I did not think much of paying his wife, then wife gets customer and sets the actual amount I would get after the fact.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 26, 2012)

bnoble said:


> Capital appreciation of a timeshare?  Purchased from the developer?  I'm willing to bet that you could wait until the heat death of the Universe, and you still won't see that.
> 
> 
> I think it is fair to assume that rents will increase.  Will they increase faster than MFs?  Maybe, maybe not.  If you are sure they will, you must know something I don't.
> ...



Hmm,  I think my parents's estate attorney should have been canned, never brought up timeshares. Though my kids/grandkids will be happier with our results with traditional and generation skipping trust funded with non-timeshare assets.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Apr 26, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> Hmm,  I think my parents's estate attorney should have been canned, never brought up timeshares. Though my kids/grandkids will be happier with our results with traditional and generation skipping trust funded with non-timeshare assets.



Always remember someone wakes up every morning being the worst person in the world at their respective profession. Just hope that person is never your Surgeon\Lawyer\accountant...

Jason


----------



## ron3632 (Oct 29, 2014)

*ron roberts*



rrlongwell said:


> Shawnee Village Sales Pitch Now includes:
> 
> 
> 1.  Desgination of personal "Member Services Representive.
> ...




When I met Mr and Mrs Longwell he had just under 1 million points. He stated he runs a rental business.  I told him your 84000 pts short of platinum.  I had a small deal put together with 86000 points and told him he would get 214,000 "Low to Go" bonus points for 2 years.  It would have given him 1,002,000.  I was helping Johnnie Duke as he was new to wyndham.  It was his client.  I got up to help another salesman as I was a senior rep and all John had to do was sit with him through paperwork.  John decides to sell him on 84.000 points which only came with 84k bonus points. It was less expensive and still equaled 1 mil points exactly.   WHEN I said good bye to the Longwells they were happy.  I didn't have any idea he bought a different set of points.  They called later in the week when they were back home and complained.  He was very agitated he didn't have all the bonus points I told him about.  I didn't have anything to do with changing the point totals in the contract.  Since then Robert Longwell has tried to make it his personal vendetta to soil my name in print.  I never said I'd be his personal agent or that I received any cut from EH.  He goes into the same resorts every year and wastes the time of almost all the reps he comes in contact with.  After me and Johnnie sold him multiple reps came up to me and said good luck. Your going to live with that sale forever.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 29, 2014)

Believe me - we know...


----------



## lcml11 (Oct 30, 2014)

ron3632 said:


> When I met Mr and Mrs Longwell he had just under 1 million points. He stated he runs a rental business.  I told him your 84000 pts short of platinum.  I had a small deal put together with 86000 points and told him he would get 214,000 "Low to Go" bonus points for 2 years.  It would have given him 1,002,000.  I was helping Johnnie Duke as he was new to wyndham.  It was his client.  I got up to help another salesman as I was a senior rep and all John had to do was sit with him through paperwork.  John decides to sell him on 84.000 points which only came with 84k bonus points. It was less expensive and still equaled 1 mil points exactly.   WHEN I said good bye to the Longwells they were happy.  I didn't have any idea he bought a different set of points.  They called later in the week when they were back home and complained.  He was very agitated he didn't have all the bonus points I told him about.  I didn't have anything to do with changing the point totals in the contract.  Since then Robert Longwell has tried to make it his personal vendetta to soil my name in print.  I never said I'd be his personal agent or that I received any cut from EH.  He goes into the same resorts every year and wastes the time of almost all the reps he comes in contact with.  After me and Johnnie sold him multiple reps came up to me and said good luck. Your going to live with that sale forever.



The statements you made are not an accurate reflection of what happened.  Are you still with Wyndham Sales?  If so, I hope you are doing well.

The following is what is currently showing from your other post.

"ron3632
Guest

BBS Reg. Date: Oct 29, 14
Posts: 2

[deleted]
[Soliciting is not permitted on TUG, and can get you banned.]
Last edited by DeniseM; October 30, 2014 at 12:08 AM.
ron3632 is offline Report Post   	Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message"

Update:

Paul at Shawnee Village Sales advises you had left them and transferred to Atlantic City then latter retired from Wyndham and are now in business.  Just wanted to clarify the point.  Again, wish you well in your current pursuits.

P.S.  I am requesting that you cease and desist from using information gained through your employment with Wyndham and posting it to this or any other site.  This would included information you indicated was gained through your employment and if you do not comply, at least get your facts right.  If, as some posters believe, Wyndham monitors this site, hopefully they will review their policies and practices for compliance on the use of company related information by former employees.  Also, you might want to re-review the sales related documents and you will find a reference to and/or the letter that was described in earlier posts.

P.P.S.  Oh, by the way, thank you for confirming that I did not get all of the bonus points you promised when you were an active Wyndham Employee.

For others:  Take a peak at posts 18 and 47 and I guess the moral of the story is not to tell Wyndham Sales anything that you do not want to show up on the Internet at some point in time in the future.  I have had over one Million Points and have been Platinum well before the meeting with Mr. Ron Roberts.  The differences in Mr. Roberts counting of my points and the actual is the Sales Position at Shawnee Village is probably their articulated belief that they are able to take my Towers on the Grove Contract from me if I do not buy a new contract.  This issue is not a  particularly new one to me.


----------



## lcml11 (Oct 31, 2014)

If you have had a chance to review the sales documents, it would be nice if you posted a statement that what you said is not accurate.  

By the way, I am very very very impressed.  After all of these years, my on-line access account went poof, I could no longer access it.  Wyndham Owner Care could not either.  They assisted me in establishing a new on line account which then migrated the old data into it and restored my account.

Congratulations to the parties for a job well done for those who restored my on-line access and a tip of the hat to those who caused it to happen.


----------

